# Video: BIG and Buddy! =)



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

Been a while since I've posted anything of BIG or Da Bud Man, so here they are!

BIG is such a big ham!  And the bud man, well, he's just a nut job! LOL.

Enjoy guys! The video is 3 minutes long, but I think its funny.. especially towards the end.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute video of the pups, looks like you've spent some time training!


----------

